# Tropheops sp Aurora or Metriaclima aurora ?



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

I was looking at getting a Tropheops Aurora and found it at Live Fish Direct. However, this fish looks more like a Metriaclima aurora. I want to make sure before I order.

What are your thoughts.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not sure if they have moved the Aurora to another genus, but the fish is the same whatever genus they put it in .... Pseudotropheus, Metriaclima, whatever.

there are related fish, different races, etc... not sure what you expecting.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

"Tropheops" has a different mouth first off all and second and most importantly it is a different species.

Description of Metriaclima aurora

Description of Tropheops Aurora.

Here is a pic of an Tropheops Aurora.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

i was just searching livefishdirect and thinking the exact same thing. which one is it?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely a _Metriaclima_.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

Just as I thought.


----------

